# Internet veikala atbalsts >  MAGlite lukturi, LED, baterijas utt

## NSDesign

Ir radusies doma nopirkt pieņemamas kvalitātes lukturi ar maksimāli labu atdevi un ilgu darbības laiku no viena bateriju komplekta. Pēc visiem kritērijiem skatoties, izvēle krīt uz MAGlite lukturiem, precīzāk 4D bateriju LED modeļiem.
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=80-952-42
Un šajā sakarā pāris specifiski jautājumi.

Par cik tajā lukturī ir paredzēts ievietot 4 gab. 1,5 Voltu D tipa baterijas. Man būtu noteikta vajadzība lietot lādējamās baterijas, bet tām ir 1,2 V spriegums parasto 1,5 vietā. LED komponents šajā lukturī attiecīgi būs paredzēts 4 x 1,5 tātad 6V spriegumam, bet manā gadījumā sanāk iegūt 4,8V. Nav īsti skaidrības cik spoži degs tā diode pie tik krietni pazemināta sprieguma. Pastāv iespēja to pašu lukturi nopirkt arī ar kvēlspuldzi un LED komponenti nopirkt klāt atsevišķi, ( http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=80-954-32 ) un pirkt nevis 4 gab. D bačām paredzēto 6V, bet gan 3 gab. D bačām paredzēto 4,5V LED. Šī 3D baterijām paredzētā LED tādā gadījumā tiks slogota zem 4,8V tātad pārslogota ar 0,3V (teorētiski jo neesmu īsti lietas kursā par visu to bateriju spriegumu precizitāti). Te arī ir jautājuma būtība - vai tā būs spējīga ilglaicīgi darboties? Vai tomēr šādi to labāk neslogot? Tomēr tie 28 Ls nav nekāda mazā summa ar ko lieki eksperimentēt. Varbūt kāds šādu variantu jau ir pārbaudījis?

Speciālo lādēšanai paredzēto MAGlite pirkt negribās, jo pa tā cenu principā var nopirkt jau militārām vajadzībām lietojamu taktisko lukturi ar niknākiem parametriem.

Ceru uz sapratni un kādu ieteikumu.

*ehh, atvainojos, trāpīju šķiet ne paredzētajā sadaļā.

----------


## Raimonds1

man ir uz veca Ericsson litija akumulatora - 3,6V, 1400mAh
varu pieslēgt 1 diodi - 5000mcd vai 5 vai 20

vienai diodei - 30mA - 45 stundas  :: 

var iepirkt niknākas 1W un 3w modeļus ar dažādu starojuma leņķi

----------


## NSDesign

Itkā jau viss labi, bet man pielietojuma specifika liek meklēt izstrādājumu ar pietiekami augstu izturību. Tiks klopēts noteikti un pie tam arī var gadīties diezgan sirsnīgi. Šie Aircraft Grade Aluminium lukturi ir labi šajā jomā. Vienīgi izejot cauri šādiem tādiem testiem netā pa brīvdienām nedaudz to Maga spīdētspēju aizēno izskatās pāris svaigi izstrādājumi, nez. Padomās vēl mirkli.

----------

